

ADHD drugs are now so over-subscribed, we're starting to run out - bconway
http://slatest.slate.com/posts/2012/01/01/adderall_shortage_patients_can_t_find_adhd_drugs.html

======
keithflower
From the linked NY Times article:

"Novartis, for instance, makes both branded and generic versions of Ritalin;
Shire Pharmaceuticals does the same for Adderall XR. In both cases, the
companies have ensured that supplies of branded drugs are adequate while
allowing generic versions to go wanting."

Note that "branded" means the more expensive, non-generic version of the
medication.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/health/policy/fda-is-
findi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/health/policy/fda-is-finding-
attention-drugs-in-short-supply.html)

